# Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Silent



## Necthor (21. Oktober 2010)

MoinMoin,

kann ich den Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B auch ohne Lüfter nutzen quasi als Silent-Version, wieviel TDP kann es dann bewältigen?

Betreiben will ich es auf einem 1065T 95W.

OC ist erstmal nicht angedacht.

Thanks schonmal


----------



## Westcoast (21. Oktober 2010)

das ist keine gute idee. der kühler braucht den lüfter, damit kalte luft angesaugt wird. 
von passiven kühlern halte ich nicht viel, da die arbeit dann eine gute gehäusekühlung kompensieren muss. 

so laut ist der lüfter auch nicht, dass man ihn entfernen muss.


----------



## cmd (21. Oktober 2010)

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 95 watt scheinen n bissl zu viel zu sein für den semi-passiv-betrieb.

Scythe Mugen 2 - Silenthardware

in diesem test kommt er bei 65 watt an seine grenzen


----------



## cmd (21. Oktober 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> das ist keine gute idee. der kühler braucht den lüfter, damit kalte luft angesaugt wird.
> von passiven kühlern halte ich nicht viel, da die arbeit dann eine gute gehäusekühlung kompensieren muss.
> 
> so laut ist der lüfter auch nicht, dass man ihn entfernen muss.



bei 65 watt und nem geeigneten kühler ist das kein problem.


wenn der lüfter doch zu laut ist, könnte man ihn durch ein gedrosseltes oder ohnehin langsam drehendes model ersetzen


----------



## Westcoast (21. Oktober 2010)

der 1065T hat doch ein TDP vom 95watt, oder habe ich was verpasst grins.


----------



## cmd (21. Oktober 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> der 1065T hat doch ein TDP vom 95watt, oder habe ich was verpasst grins.



richtig, sagt auch keiner was anderes


----------



## Necthor (21. Oktober 2010)

cmd schrieb:


> in diesem test kommt er bei 65 watt an seine grenzen



Hmmm,...!
Da ist ja mein aktueller Kühler (siehe sig.) besser als der Scyte und das ohne Lüfter oder ist das jetzt zu ketzerisch?

Dann bau ich doch einfach den SonicTower auf den 1065er, häng nochn 120er Lüfter in die Mitte und gut ist.
Aber nur wenn es auf den AM3-Board passt.


----------



## elohim (22. Oktober 2010)

das wird vermutlich schwer werden unter last, aber du kannst das ja einfach mal austesten und auf die temps achten. 
aber dreh doch einfach den lüfter runter, oder hol dir zur not noch einen besseren/leiseren.


----------



## Razor44 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab einen Phenom II 965 passiv gekühlt.

Idle: 23°C
Prime: 48°C

Jedoch sind 
- 3 Enermax Magma (7,5v)
- Scythe 12 cm @ 1100 RPM
- Be Quite 14 cm Silent Wings @ 1000 RPM

als Lüfter verbaut. Die verursachen eine nette Gehäusekühlung ist aber als Luftstrom wahrnehmbar. In den Temps macht es auch keinen Unterschied ob nun mit oder ohne CPU Lüfter. (höchstens 1 -2°C Unterschied)


----------



## Sil3nC4 (26. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir arbeitet der Mugen semi-passiv. Im Silverstone Fortress FT02 reichen die 3x180mm Lüfter volkommen aus um den 9550 auch mit Übertaktung unter 50 Grad zu halten (CoreDamage). Die Lüfter arbeiten bei 5V


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Oktober 2010)

Komplett passiv halte ich auch für keine so gute Idee. Eine gute Gehäusebelüftung ist dann Pflicht. Also kann man auch genauso gut einen Lüfter an dem Mugen hängen. Ich würde dann auch eher zum Ninja 3 greifen, da die Lamellen etwas weiter auseinander stehen und die Kühlfläche etwas besser für Passivbetrieb ausgelegt sind.


----------



## cmd (26. Oktober 2010)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Komplett passiv halte ich auch für keine so gute Idee. Eine gute Gehäusebelüftung ist dann Pflicht. Also kann man auch genauso gut einen Lüfter an dem Mugen hängen. Ich würde dann auch eher zum Ninja 3 greifen, da die Lamellen etwas weiter auseinander stehen und die Kühlfläche etwas besser für Passivbetrieb ausgelegt sind.



oder einen thermalright hr-02. hab den vorgänger, und der taugt schon ganz gut.


----------



## Schleifer (27. Oktober 2010)

wieso nimmst de nicht nen anderen 120mm lüfter?

Hab z.B. auf meinem Mugen nen 1200er Scythe S-Flex drauf. Bis zum erscheinen des Be Quiet Silent Wings war das ding Referenzlüfter.

Nimm den YS-Flex oder den Silent Wings und gut is. Noch leiser dürfte sehr schwer werden


----------



## Razor44 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ach die Idee ist doch schon ganz in Ordnung. Es ist halt nur eine gute Gehäusekühlung nötig und dann wird es auch nicht wirklich "silent".
Bei mir werkeln 5 Lüfter, das verursacht zumindestens ein Luftrauschen, was sich bemerkbar macht. Daher wäre es für reinen, absoluten silent Betrieb schlauer den Scythe Lüfter dran zu lassen und den halt auf 800 RPM zu drosseln. Der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist doch von guter Qualität..


----------



## Necthor (28. Oktober 2010)

Wird der Lüfter am CPU-Kühler vom Mainboard nach Bedarf, also nach Hitzeentwicklung geregelt oder braucht man dafür eine extra Lüftersteuerung wie dieses hier?: Globale Suche bei idealo.de


Ich sehe grade , dass mein (altes) Gehäuse gar keine Frontbelüftung hat und hinten ist nur der Lüfter vom Netzteil, also gibts keine richtige Belüftung.
Da werd ich einen guten Lüfter für den Thermaltake Sonic Tower CL-P0071 brauchen oder ein neues Gehäuse.


----------



## cmd (28. Oktober 2010)

Neal schrieb:


> Ich sehe grade , dass mein (altes) Gehäuse gar keine Frontbelüftung hat und hinten ist nur der Lüfter vom Netzteil, also gibts keine richtige Belüftung.
> Da werd ich einen guten Lüfter für den Thermaltake Sonic Tower CL-P0071 brauchen oder ein neues Gehäuse.



Eine gute Gehäusebelüftung wirst du schon brauchen, egal ob Semi-Passiv oder mit gedrosseltem CPU-Lüfter.


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Oktober 2010)

Was spricht dagegen es einfach zu testen?
Abrauchen wird die CPU nicht und den Lüfter kann man ganz einfach dranmachen.
Ist ja nicht so dass man den ganzen Kühler auf und abbauen müsste.


----------



## cmd (28. Oktober 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen es einfach zu testen?
> Abrauchen wird die CPU nicht und den Lüfter kann man ganz einfach dranmachen.
> Ist ja nicht so dass man den ganzen Kühler auf und abbauen müsste.



Es spricht nichts dagegen, es einfach zu testen. Allerdings kostet es Zeit und Geld, Dinge zu bestellen, die man später zurück schicken muss, weil das angesterbte Ziel nicht erreicht wurde, oder man einfach nicht zufrieden ist. Bzw. spart man Geld, wenn man gleich alles bestellt, was man braucht. Dieses Forum ist doch auch dafür da, solche Sachen vorher zu klären, oder nicht?


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Mugen 2 machst du nichts falsch, soviel ist sicher 
Egel ob mit oder ohne Lüfter.

Generell hört man einen 120mm Lüfter auf 600-700 RPM nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus.


----------



## cmd (28. Oktober 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Mit dem Mugen 2 machst du nichts falsch, soviel ist sicher
> Egel ob mit oder ohne Lüfter.
> 
> Generell hört man einen 120mm Lüfter auf 600-700 RPM nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus.



Ist ganz sicher n guter Kühler. Aber meinst du, es reicht, den in einem Gehäuse passiv oder mit 120mm Lüfter auf 600RPM zu betreiben, wenn die einzige Entlüftung durch das Netzteil erfolgt?


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Oktober 2010)

Kauf dir einfach einen ganz normalen Mugen2. Dann kannst du entweder mit Speedfan eine Lüftersteuerung machen oder manuell den beliegenden Lüfter auf eine fixe Drehzahl einstellen.
Bei manchen Mainboards gibts ein Tool mit dem man auch selbst ne Lüftersteuerung machen kann, z.B. Gigabyte.

Das ist auf jeden Fall besser als semi passiv.


----------



## Dommerle (2. November 2010)

Was bringt schon Semi-Passive Kühlung??!

Die Gehäuselüfter hört man ja trotzdem... Wenn der Lüfter auf dem Kühler gleich laut oder leiser als die Gehäuselüfter ist, dann gibt es doch gar keinen Grund für eine Semi-Passive CPU Kühlung, oder liege ich damit ganz falsch..?


----------



## esszett (3. November 2010)

Dommerle schrieb:


> Was bringt schon Semi-Passive Kühlung??!
> 
> Die Gehäuselüfter hört man ja trotzdem... Wenn der Lüfter auf dem Kühler gleich laut oder leiser als die Gehäuselüfter ist, dann gibt es doch gar keinen Grund für eine Semi-Passive CPU Kühlung, oder liege ich damit ganz falsch..?



nein, liegst du nicht...

statt auf einen luefter am cpu-kuehler zu verzichten, wuerde ich lieber einen oder sogar 2 sich sehr langsam drehende luefter anbauen, denn dann koennen die gehaeuseluefter langsamer drehen, was letztlich zu einer deutlich geringeren gesamtlautstaerke bei gleicher oder geringerer temperatur fuehrt... der sinn von semi-passiven loesungen erschlieszt sich mir nicht, weil es immer auf einen schlechten kompromiss hinauslaeuft (entweder leise oder kuehl oder eben der schlechte kompromiss, was i.d.r. in einer mischung aus zu warm und zu laut resultiert)... 

dann doch lieber kompromisslos leise und kuehl... 


gruSZ


----------



## Necthor (4. November 2010)

An dem Thermaltake Sonic Tower CL-P0071 kann ich leider nur einen Lüfter dranmachen. Ich dachte da an den* Noiseblocker Black Silent PRO PL-2* Wenn der Sonic Tower mit dem Noisblocker für die CPU-Kühlung nicht ausreicht kann ich immer noch den Scyte kaufen und den Noisblocker am Gehäuse anschliessen.

Sobald ich meinen neuen PC gekauft, zusammengebaut und (die Temps) getestet hab meld ich mich wieder.


----------

